# "Killing Sows is a sin for hunters"



## bigdawg42 (Aug 7, 2011)

That is what my friend says about hog hunting..how do you feel? i totatally disagree


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2011)

Your friend is misinformed.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 7, 2011)

Unless they are drawn way down, that is the best meat there is!
Actually, I prefer lactating mammals but we won't get into that .


----------



## manok (Aug 7, 2011)

Some friend.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 7, 2011)

Take aim and shoot......


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree. Hogs are for worship, not supper.


----------



## captainhook (Aug 7, 2011)

You may need to be more selective about who you hang out with.  Just as does must be harvested to keep deer populations in check it is even more important with hogs unless you want to be completely over run by them. I have held off on boars to shoot a sow instead. Hogs take more intensive management than most species because they reproduce at high rates and are very successful in raising their young.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with your friend .


----------



## huntmore (Aug 7, 2011)

We need to kill every wild hog in ga male or female!!


----------



## CAL (Aug 7, 2011)

We shoot everything that even resembles a hog.Grown ones,pigs,sows,boars,shoats,and anything else what looks like er hog.Let nothing walk!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 7, 2011)

A: Hogs are the destructive, invasive, non-native species from Hades, they breed like rats, destroy the land and all native wildlife, and they all need to die. 
B: Sows taste great.
C: See B.


----------



## drawedback (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll take a wild guess that your friend doesn't own any land that has hogs on it. Hogs are a scurge on the land and I kill every one I can. Sow, boar, black, white, purple, it don't matter, I've sinned worse I guess


----------



## PWalls (Aug 8, 2011)

Kill everyone you see regardless of sex.


----------



## country boy (Aug 8, 2011)

quess i'm a sinner because a sow taste pretty dang good to me


----------



## miltonman (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like someone i know....


----------



## are ale (Aug 8, 2011)

hogs are farm animals.kill em all.no place for them in the hunting woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Blast 'em all......


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2011)

Like this?


















Sorry we didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, in the commercial hog industry they all go to the slaughterhouse at the same time, male and female.  There's no difference in taste (because the males were cut).  I raised hogs on my farm in MS in the woods (fenced in mind you).  I castrated the males at about 6 wks and they tasted the same.  They are there to eat, so I dont see an ethical thing here.  Ask your friend what gender his last hot dog was.


----------



## BonaireBuzz (Aug 12, 2011)

Shoot them all until there are none left to screw up the farms!


----------



## REDFOXJR (Aug 12, 2011)

A hog is a hog, my grill cant tell the difference.


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate every one of them regardless of sex.  They're tasty rats as far as Im concerned,


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 15, 2011)

If God didnt want us to eat the sows, he wouldn't have made them out of meat!!!!


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 15, 2011)

everyone you see!!  Together we can.....make wild hogs extinct.


----------



## jeffreysummerlin23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Killem all!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2011)

CAL said:


> We shoot everything that even resembles a hog.Grown ones,pigs,sows,boars,shoats,and anything else what looks like er hog.Let nothing walk!


Yep.


----------



## bany (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm having some more sow for lunch today!..............sinner.


----------



## tournament fisher (Aug 16, 2011)

*awesome*



NCHillbilly said:


> A: Hogs are the destructive, invasive, non-native species from Hades, they breed like rats, destroy the land and all native wildlife, and they all need to die.
> B: Sows taste great.
> C: See B.


now this man said it as good as you can.


----------



## Mackey (Aug 16, 2011)

All I know is "Muslims" don't like them. We may be on to somethin here.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2011)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> I agree with your friend .



...and I agree with you both. Maybe because we hunt in the mountains and know up here its not a killing game all the time. We take about 3-4 a year for meat hogs but turn the rest back out just like the small boars after we cut them. Kill the bigguns and let the rest of em grow.


----------



## willy57 (Aug 19, 2011)

Both sexs go oink, oink, woof, woof.


----------



## Ghriz (Aug 20, 2011)

He's wrong ...I enjoy killing and eating wild hogs ,But they are a feral animal and they dont belong in Ga ..plus listen to every expert on pigs and they'll tell you that unless you kill every pig in an area it will have little or no impact on pigs in that area .


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2011)

I shoot till they are all gone,dead or Im outta ammo. If you catch em just right. One bullet will get 2 sows.


----------



## goldenboyga (Aug 24, 2011)

your friend needs to see "hogs gone wild" on the TLC channel.  They will see how bad it has gotten with the feral hogs.  One note: one sow has two liter a year, in just five years from the off springs from that one sow is (50-no), (500-no), try 5000.  After born, a little sow can start having little one in just 6 month.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 24, 2011)

i must be a sinner only good feral is on the smoker   those little ones fit perfect   killing every hog you see will barely hurt the population


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Aug 25, 2011)

Kill em and Grill em!!!!  You can shoot a sow and 25 will take her place.  Your friend needs to do some research!


----------



## Toxic (Aug 25, 2011)

love the little ones the best for whole hog grilling, but sows are the best for for large cuts of meat. males are just target practice


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 26, 2011)

I reckon I come as close as u can to sinning 2day.... 70 lb. gilt...wasn't piggy neither


----------



## bigelow (Aug 27, 2011)

i like that spur  kill and grill......  going tomorrow .... sows are on the list


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 22, 2011)

I know hogs are fun to hunt because they provide great meat and great year 'round hunting opportunities, but sows are definately on the hit list.  They're an invasive species to North America, and they are totally destructive.  Biologically, they out compete native species like the deer, turkey, and bear we love so much.  When deer hunting, it's hard to hunt the acorns when there are no acorns.  Hogs will eat every freaking edible thing they can digest, and that includes acorns and lush food plots.  I love hunting hogs, but I wish we could kill every last one in North America.  The Biological detriment they do far, FAR outweighs the benefit of sporting opportunity.  I kill every hog I see.  Yes, even the itsy bitsy cute little piglets.  It's not a practice that i love, but it is a practice that is necessary to keeping that unwanted hog population at bay.  Kill 'em all guys....and have a great time doing it!
Yum Yum!


----------



## RLocke01 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## JimDraper (Dec 9, 2011)

You better manage your hogs because the way the state manages the deer heard we won't have any of them(deer) to hunt in the future so at least will can hunt hogs. And I have heard all the stories of how fast they breed and how they take over areas and I think its a load of crap because if they were taking over as fast as they say they do places like Florida and South GA where they have been for years would have hogs so thick you couldn't walk in the woulds without seeing them. I personally welcome any animal that I can hunt and makes good table fare.


----------



## smitty (Dec 9, 2011)

What kind of man shoots them in a trap in front of there off spring......My kind of man >>>>>kill them all


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 9, 2011)

down here in s. Florida it seems the hog population has remained the same....except in the suburbs where the hogs are encroaching from the wild [sorta like turkeys,geese,fox, bears and coons in other areas]....my answer to someone who has a hog problem , is to get [or let] some one with GOOD hog dogs control them.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 9, 2011)

From Ga Conservation Officer " Kill'm all"

If that fellow isn't in a position to comment on the hog issues, who is?


----------



## one hogman (Dec 9, 2011)

I can Imagine if they destroy your crops and Livelihood you would want to eradicate them, but as a Hunter, [ I do shoot sows] I hope they are around a long time because they are A challenge to hunt, You can hunt them year round and they Taste GOOD!!!!!


----------



## rayjay (Dec 9, 2011)

Get your friend to show you that proscription in the bible.


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 9, 2011)

[QUOTE{"Killing Sows is a sin for hunters" {QUOTE]

Tell your "friend" we "Forgive him, for he knows not what he says".

John I.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2011)

Forgive me Father, for I am about to sin this weekend.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2011)

Killer Kyle said:


> I know hogs are fun to hunt because they provide great meat and great year 'round hunting opportunities, but sows are definately on the hit list.  They're an invasive species to North America, and they are totally destructive.  Biologically, they out compete native species like the deer, turkey, and bear we love so much.  When deer hunting, it's hard to hunt the acorns when there are no acorns.  Hogs will eat every freaking edible thing they can digest, and that includes acorns and lush food plots.  I love hunting hogs, but I wish we could kill every last one in North America.  The Biological detriment they do far, FAR outweighs the benefit of sporting opportunity.  I kill every hog I see.  Yes, even the itsy bitsy cute little piglets.  It's not a practice that i love, but it is a practice that is necessary to keeping that unwanted hog population at bay.  Kill 'em all guys....and have a great time doing it!
> Yum Yum!




You'd even kill this one?






Straight up, if I were on Cal's Farm or anyone's who had a problem with them, I would have NO Reservations for Dropping the smack down on this cute little itsy bitsy Piglet.........May even kill it with my foot to save some ammo

But this pic is of my bud at Pine Log and I was prayin this one and the other 4 or 5 that were there it would survive.........there are some hogs up there, but it is Far From being LOADED with them......

I am happy that the pop should grow here, even with all the hunting pressure.......maybe one day they wont be so hard to get.........then again, they will be letting Doggers go after them this year too!!  Cannot wait for that:trampoline:

chase them MY Way


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 9, 2011)

Given the choice of a boar or a sow I shoot the sow. A boar is one pig a sow is many!

I will kill EVERY pig I see, they are vermin...


----------



## ngacoons (Dec 20, 2011)

i sure hope the stand hunters can kill em all cause we only get a few months to train outside of whiney goat season and we aint suppose to kill em.. boy them goat hunters own the national forest


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

ngacoons said:


> i sure hope the stand hunters can kill em all cause we only get a few months to train outside of whiney goat season and we aint suppose to kill em.. boy them goat hunters own the national forest



LOL.  they just thought they had hogs before. i dont think they relize how many small pigs the dogs kill in training season. if the current regs stay in place a few years from now it will be just like south georgia.  the three months you cant run hog dogs on natl. forest one generation goes from pigs to bred sows and another litter is born . think about that for a period of two to three years.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 20, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I shoot till they are all gone,dead or Im outta ammo. If you catch em just right. One bullet will get 2 sows.



I don't say this often, but I completely agree with this Ga Dawg.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 21, 2011)

I love to hunt pigs. Bring 'em on. 
I don't care if they are native or not.
We are not native either.
Any of you guys that hate hogs send me a PM, I'll be glad to help you kill some.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 21, 2011)

the very best hog is a very dead hog. they are as bad for qdma as coyotes. probably worse.


----------



## Planewood (Dec 21, 2011)

Wait until the sow is nursing a litter then one shot will get a dozen and will provide nurishment for all the local coyotes.  The object is not to perpetuate the feral hogs but to eliminate them.


----------



## Planewood (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, if anyone in south Texas wants my services I'll be glad to eliminate some - no charge!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 21, 2011)

Planewood said:


> Oh yeah, if anyone in south Texas wants my services I'll be glad to eliminate some - no charge!



There is a guy down in Katy that restores '69 Camaros and builds awesome ZL1 clones. Have you seen those cars around town?


----------



## scoggins (Dec 21, 2011)

CAL said:


> We shoot everything that even resembles a hog.Grown ones,pigs,sows,boars,shoats,and anything else what looks like er hog.Let nothing walk!



the places that I hunt the rules are :


if you see a hog and don't kill it don't come back.

same for yote's


I have wasted $20 worth of turkey loads several times to give a group of hogs a "vollley" and I'm sure that I let a few run off and die , so i didn't have to haul them out.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 21, 2011)

Now im mad i gotta throw away all my sausage because of your friend !! I can't believe we grinded up sows and boars together .


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 22, 2011)

<---------- BIG _sinner_


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 25, 2011)

*lol*

Lol I'm going to :nono::nono::nono::nono: then cause Im a sinner sow are tastey and i shoot every one I see


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've got a couple of rather large hogs that are frequenting my property now and they are more destructive than a herd of 100 hungry wild buffaloes.  They root-up up my pasture and make it impossible to even bush-hog it until I use a drag-harrow to re-level it.  They also eat everything in sight and they root around the base of even larger oak trees and cause them to die and then become uprooted ultimately.  They also ruin your ponds because they use them as a big fun-filled swimming pool too.  They also destroy the creek-banks and the creek itself due to their constant rooting and causing more trees to fall into the creek as well in the process.

Anytime that I can get my cross-hairs on these  destructive machines, it is going to be a loud BOOM, BOOM, BOOM, etc until I can make sure that they are stone cold DEAD !!!  I can't wait until the 444 caliber  Hornady Lever evolution 265 grain FTX lays the smack-down on these critters.


And to the Original Poster of this thread, I sure hope that your friend that thinks that it is a sin to shoot "sows" is now your EX-FRIEND because I wouldn't put up with his nonsense for over the first 5 minutes.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Dec 26, 2011)

Kill em all!!!!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Dec 27, 2011)

Killing sows is just like killing does when deer Hunting.  People that do it are meat hunters not trophy hunters. One day when they've shot enough to prove that  they can they will want to shoot some big ole boars. If hogs are so prolific and such a danger they would be everywhere and easy to kill. Some people just don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kill em all,let god sort em out!


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 30, 2011)

Please forgive me for I am going to try real hard to sin a lot this weekend...


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 30, 2011)

They all gotta die


----------

